# QLD: hervey bay



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

After a long drive from melbourne i arrived at the inlaws in toogoom, and fished all over the place, i was suprised by the current at burrum heads it was very interesting, 
the fishing was hard work, here is a short report vid.. enjoy


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Great video, how did you go using the live bait?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like you caught some good fish, certainly makes the stay with in laws worth it, although I think you need a bigger net  .


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

whoohoo said:


> Great video, how did you go using the live bait?


cheers bud, live bait was awesome, we tied up together and anchored in the estuary at toogoom and it was mayhem landing some nice bream and good flathead , i stuffed up the footage of cast netting from the yak, it was very effective,


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Gattakers looked nice and quiet. Every time i've fished there it's been chock-o-block full of tinnys, blowing a gale, and no fish to be found!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

great place and great video


----------



## shell225 (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks like a fantastic trip. Its gotta be good when the fish wont fit in your net


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Great video bud and some cracker fish. Love seeing you getting a bath from a big golden trev 
Post another one soon.
cheers
steve


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep. nice work. Looks like about a 9 foot cast net was it? It was ok to throw from in the yak?


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

Sheik said:


> Yep. nice work. Looks like about a 9 foot cast net was it? It was ok to throw from in the yak?


cheers mate, its a 8ft, cast netting from the yak was awesome and very effective, it was abit tricky getting all the hardy heads out before they die, especially with the net getting caught on the mirage drive.... cant wait to get back up there and do it again


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

I see. Anyway, if the worst comes to the worst, you can always stop off on a sand bank and chuck out from there. Maybe not so much upriver towards Buxton and further but I agree, it's a great spot. You should also try Tuan Creek and Maaroom on the Tin Can road from Maryborough. Great creeks for kayaks.


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

Sheik said:


> I see. Anyway, if the worst comes to the worst, you can always stop off on a sand bank and chuck out from there. Maybe not so much upriver towards Buxton and further but I agree, it's a great spot. You should also try Tuan Creek and Maaroom on the Tin Can road from Maryborough. Great creeks for kayaks.


I was pretty keen to try down towards maryborough, untill I saw a 3 and a half meter croc on the news, in the maryborough river :shock:


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah but you'd have to be unlucky though...?


----------



## Bejay (Jun 21, 2012)

Sheik said:


> yeah but you'd have to be unlucky though...?


I've spent a lot of time living in areas with crocs and I wouldn't risk it. Especially by yourself.


----------



## Sheik (Feb 25, 2012)

Bejay said:


> Sheik said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but you'd have to be unlucky though...?
> ...


Given that I'm a coward when it comes to sharks and crocs, I'm hearing you bro


----------

